# Are you weird? List all the weird stuff you do.



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

List all the strange and unusual stuff you do:

I'll start:
I use cruise control on city streets. (even on 25-45 mph streets) When I drive through small towns, the speed limit is 25 so I set the cruise at 29 and keep it on until I have to brake.
I chew on plastic bottle caps.
I like to touch the head of my penis and then smell my thumb.
I cut my fingernails with toenail clippers. 
I like to drink pickle juice straight from the jar.
When I'm typing, I often capitalize words for Emphasis and have to go back and fix it later.
I eat the packets of powdered fake sugar at restaurants. 
I like to drink those coffee creamers straight up.
I over-analyze everything.
My lower lips juts out and is constantly getting dry. I have to carry chapstick everywhere I go, but I still get bits of skin peeling off it all the time. (which I nibble on)
Whenever I see another tall guy in public, I stand up straight and compare heights.
I have to constantly pop my hip joint back into place or I can't walk right.
Recently I've been compulsively popping my jaw. (Shifting it to the side until I feel a strong pop and then it hurts) I think it's starting to fade though.
I like to sniff people's hair. (ADD???)
Instead of getting dressed right away, I like to air dry when I get out of the shower.
I type using the dvorak keyboard instead of the standard Qwerty:









I used to to like to be "irrationally neutral" (If I got turned around 360 degrees, I would have to turn around the other direction, like my body was fixed to a spiral spring)
I used to repeat everything I said softly under my breath whenever I said something.
I used to be able to whistle by curling my tongue in a broad U shape.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

But... I already replied to this.. ho-how is this possible?


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

i like touching my hair, and putting it in knots.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

-pee in the shower
-Lick butter off of popcorn bags
-open the fridge and usually end up not taking anything
-take my shirt off when I take craps
-Dance to music when nobody else is in the house


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I chew on plastic bottles..caps..just chew on them till theres nothing.
And oh my god thumb? 
._ .


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

my English is weird because i'm not a native speaker , sorry if you don't understand.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

I walk into a room without knowing why i did
I can and often sit in silence just... thinking
I talk to myself a lot and always end up in stitches
Ive never really grown up, im still a child, gladly.


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

When at work sometimes I go to use the restroom. If I walk in and see that there is a mess of some sort I usually clean it up because I don't want to chance walking out and have someone walk in after me and assume I pissed on the seat or left paper on the floor etc. I don't know if this is normal or some form of SA.

When I talk to girl I can never look them in the eyes. I always look at the ground or focus on something else in the room.

I always check under my car and in the backseat before I get in.

I keep a toothbrush and toothpaste in my office and car. I always have to brush my teeth after a meal.

If I always finish off the my fries before I eat my burger or take a sip of my drink.

I write left handed but do everything else with my right hand.

When I find a song I like I will play it on repeat non stop for days until I'm sick of listening to it.

My mp3 player has more lectures on it than it does music.

I copy down licence plate numbers while driving and tally how often I see the same ones over the months. Always an awkward conversation when someone rides with me and finds my notepads if I forget to put them away.


----------



## LostInStereo (Dec 8, 2013)

I lick everything off Old Dutch Ketchup Chips before I eat them....they are so addicting! Lol


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

You know things in packets that pile on top of one another? Like bread, Biscuits etc. Whenever I go to get a slice of bread or biscuit, I always bin/move the top one and get the 2nd one down.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

No, I'm completely normal.


----------



## Kyle6983 (Nov 26, 2013)

I talk to myself a fair bit Sometimes rehearse convos haha. Anyone else do this??


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

^ I do that. I rehearse conversations that more often than not, I don't play on having. For some reason though, They always seem to end in altercations.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

-Talking to myself when alone (this usually just consists of me swearing at the video game I'm playing though)
-I enjoy picking the skin off my lips.
-I like to keep my DVDs/games/CDs/Blu-rays in perfectly neat stacks. They need to be perfectly straight at all times otherwise it bothers me to no end.
-I enjoy David Lynch movies.
-I need to check on my bedroom when I'm not in there once every hour to make sure nothing's exploded.
-I like the feeling of spiders crawling on my skin. The daddy long legs in my house are never left alone in peace.
-I frequently dress the cat in doll clothes to piss her off. :evil


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

im on sas


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

- I lick sauce when Im done eating whatever goes with it.
- I obsessively pop my back.
- I hyperventilate really easily.
- I cover my mouth with blankets when I sleep, and just let everything above my nose stick out.
- I dont like wearing makeup, but I feel like I need to every day, so I do.
- I always wipe the area above my mouth with the back of my hand to try and get rid of the crease from my nose to my mouth.
- My feet dont really sweat, so I wear the same socks for a long time.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

I have weird stuff....


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

I have weird things I do like look at my neighbor when he is jogging right at his shorts, catch my drift


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

~I tend to giggle each time I see something cute.
~Whenever someone is speaking or telling a funny story, I pick up one of my stuffed animals and move their hands and do actions with whatever they're saying, haha. It can sometimes annoy people, but I love joking around.
~I hum to myself a lot and create my own tunes.
~Like to create my own dance moves! =)


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

- I make cat costumes. (that I wear)
- I love opera.
- I speak gibberish to my dog. Full conversations.
- I like the smell of my crotch.
- I talk to myself.
- I'm a nail biter. Well, more like nail ripper.
- I like the gooey feeling of phlegm in my mouth.

.....yeah, I'm disgusting.



arnie said:


> I like to drink those coffee creamers straight up.


Yes, me too! They're like delicious creamy shots.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

Kalliber said:


> I chew on plastic bottles..caps


me too and i like to chew on pen caps


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Salvador Dali said:


> -Talking to myself when alone (this usually just consists of me swearing at the video game I'm playing though)
> -I enjoy picking the skin off my lips.
> -I like to keep my DVDs/games/CDs/Blu-rays in perfectly neat stacks. They need to be perfectly straight at all times otherwise it bothers me to no end.
> -I enjoy David Lynch movies.
> ...


:afr:afr:afr:afr:afr:afr


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Testsubject said:


> I write left handed but do everything else with my right hand.


 x2


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Testsubject said:


> When I talk to girl I can never look them in the eyes. I always look at the ground or focus on something else in the room.


 Sadly, also x2

Also I...

Cut out random things out of newspapers. (pretty women, comic strips)
I made a goalie mask at work out of a small box.
I have a pair of jeans with two massive holes in the knees still.
Cut my own hair (then go to a barber to fix it up)
I can barely talk to women these days.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I twitch my head a lot for no reason other than because I saw some kid in high school do it all the time and I picked up the habit.
I like being cold all the time In the winter, I sleep in a wife beater with the window open and sometimes take cold showers.
I don't like the sight of me urinating dark yellow so I always have a cup or bottle with me, consistently drinking water.


----------



## Rocklover639 (Jan 3, 2011)

-Always drink water when eating Candy 
-I always look at my hands when I'm bored 
-When my sisters home, we always play fight and jump around (I'm a total spazz with her)
-I always sleep with a sweater and a hoodie on
-I always talk outloud to myself when I say motivational things like "Don't give up Eric you can do this"
-I always to pretend to have a cigarette in my mouth when I don't lmao"


----------



## SmokeGem (Mar 19, 2013)

I have childish interests, which is why I keep myself from doing anything I like.

I have a fart fetish.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Ok - when I am making eggs and I crack it open, I have to get rid of the white stringy thing attached to the yoke or I can NOT eat it. 
Unless it is hardboiled, but I keep thinking about how that part is in there still or if I go to a restaurant for eggs, I'm ok. But I really can't deal with that white stringy thing!!

Another thing I do, is that when I leave the bathroom at work, I use a tissue to grab the door handle. I figure I'm clean and I know some people don't wash their hands or are just gross, so I use a tissue. 
I'm not a germo-phobe, I don't think, but I feel like it's necessary to take precautions. 

I'm not a hoarder, but I catch myself having a tendency to want to keep things 'just in case' I would ever need them. I had a box of wires and plugs in my closet for two years (that were never used), for the 'just in case' reasons, but I have been working hard to be aware of those thoughts and just toss things.


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

-I love glam rock and visual kei ( in particularly oshare kei)
- I like imitating famous voice actors (I suck at it though lol)
- usually sleep with my pillow covering my face.
- i like to put pepper in everything I eat.
- when someone comes my door, I usually use my crappy Scottish accent to talk.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

lol I'm weirder than all yall motha****as

1.) I have a belly button fetish. I have a collection of images of belly buttons that runs over 2000 pictures deep. I also have videos I saved from youtube. I'm afraid to go outside in shorts that are too thin or tight during the summer because if I get a boner I'm ****ed.

2.) I also have a weird fetish for watching girls kiss. I like to watch videos of girls kissing each other on YouTube and dailymotion. I love it when the videos are HD because then I can see the detail on the girls' mouths. I love how the saliva makes the women's tongues so glossy.

3.) I absolutely have to eat with a spoon of a certain size. I can't stand eating with a spoon that's too big or too small, especially with cereal. If the spoon is too small I feel like I'm nibbling which feels weird. If the spoon is too large I feel grossed out.

4.) I haven't watched television in over 3 years. The Boondocks was the last TV show I really enjoyed.

5.) Majority of the music I listen to is from the 70's 80's or 90's. 90's hip hop in particular. I just don't think music is as good as it used to be, although there are modern artists that I like.

6.) I'm very picky about the picture quality on my TV as well as my computer monitor. I can't stand a display that is too dark too blurry or has a warm color temperature that give a piss-yellow tint to everything. I also like the tint or hue setting to be slightly skewed to the red side of the spectrum. I need the brightness and contrast settings to be just right and they need to work well with each other. For example, too much brightness and not enough contrast makes it look like there's a layer of fog on the screen.

7.) When it comes to video games, I'm obsessed with beta footage as well as beta information. Beta, as applied to video games, means an early version of a game that is different from the final version released for retail. I'm not sure why but I find something about beta elements from video games to be very intriguing. There were nights where I've spent hours looking at beta footage from my favorite video games.

8.) I almost never sweat unless the temperature gets close to 100 degrees.

9.) When I was younger, I used to pretend I was Link from Legend of Zelda. I would grab a stick or butter knife and pretend it was a sword. I would grab a hanger and pretend it was a bow. All I needed was a green tunic.

10.) I like to put sugar in my milk and drink it. It tastes awesome to me but everyone I know says it's ****ing disgusting.

11.) I like to put maple syrup on my grilled cheese sandwiches.

12.) I have high functioning PDD-NOS. It is a form of autism. The diagnosis of PDD-NOS is given to individuals with difficulties in the areas of social interaction, communication, and/or stereotyped behavior patterns or interests.

I win.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Where did my post go?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> lol I'm weirder than all yall motha****as
> 
> 1.) I have a belly button fetish. I have a collection of images of belly buttons that runs over 2000 pictures deep. I also have videos I saved from youtube. I'm afraid to go outside in shorts that are too thin or tight during the summer because if I get a boner I'm ****ed.
> 
> 12.) I have high functioning PDD-NOS. It is a form of autism. The diagnosis of PDD-NOS is given to individuals with difficulties in the areas of social interaction, communication, and/or stereotyped behavior patterns or interests.


Do you think your obsession with belly buttons is a result of PDD-NOS?


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh sorry, I was dusting my laptop and I saw the monitor do something funky, must have wiped it out. My bad.

:kma tehee



Raphael200 said:


> Where did my post go?


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

RiversEdge said:


> Ok - when I am making eggs and I crack it open, I have to get rid of the white stringy thing attached to the yoke or I can NOT eat it.
> Unless it is hardboiled, but I keep thinking about how that part is in there still or if I go to a restaurant for eggs, I'm ok. But I really can't deal with that white stringy thing!!


I always remove it too! :high5


----------



## janey b (Dec 8, 2013)

*Didn't want kids. Unusual for a woman.
*I don't date. It's very difficult for me to find a guy who I have anything in common with. 
*I cannot even relate to people with families. I was raised by the state. That makes me pretty weird. It definitely has made people uncomfortable whom I disclosed that information to. Holidays are a nightmare for me. 
* I love rodents. I think gerbils are soooo adorable. Most people do not find the desert rats appealing. 
*My mother died when I was very young. The teachers didn't know what to do with me around Mother's Day, so they used to put in the hallway to draw pictures while the other kids made their cards and drawings for their Moms. That labels you weird in grade school. 

Am I weird? 

Yeah.......


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I almost always ask to smell other people's food.

I talk to my dog and say what I think he would say in the voice I think he would have. It's nasally with a weird sort of Mexican accent.

Sometimes, I force myself to touch a certain item before leaving a room.

I check my alarm many times each night. I have to repeat the time out loud or in my head a few times in two ways, like this: "seven-thirty" and "seven-three-zero". If I don't do that, I get paranoid that I won't wake up on time.

If I open the mailbox and it's empty, I have to tap the mailbox in a specific rhythm two times. 

I'm obsessed with gymnastics, but i've never done it myself. It just looks really cool.

If i'm alone in a hallway or on a pathway outside, i'll run just because I like running better.

I can't listen to music if i'm not moving quickly in some way (running, driving, or riding on a train/airplane).

I do not pass gas in public, and I refuse to fart in front of anyone. It causes me quite a bit of gas pains, but it's worth it.

I don't watch TV. 

I automatically smile a little when people start crying. It's a nervous response that happens almost all the time and I find it nearly impossible to suppress, so I have to cover my mouth. It's so awkward and uncomfortable; I wish I could get rid of it.

I like to point my toes a lot because I think it looks dainty. I think feet are generally weird and gross-looking, so toe-pointing helps.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I like to swing by my arms from stuff. It feels good and stretches things out.
I often catch myself walking on the edge of things- like a curb or maybe a retaining wall.
I am both shy and like to show off at times.
I don't use salad dressing or mayo on things you are supposed to put them on.
I tend to laugh at inappropriate times.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I like being alone 
I don't like children 
I am not attached to belongings and am happiest when I have nothing 
I randomly pack up and leave when I get comfortable somewhere or with someone 
I always stop on the side of the road at dead animals and tie out of service tags to them


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

arnie said:


> Do you think your obsession with belly buttons is a result of PDD-NOS?


I actually think that may be the case. One of the characteristics for PDD-NOS is unusual likes and dislikes.

http://autism.pbisillinois.org/pdfs/facts_sheets/PDD-NOS rev.pdf


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> 11.) I like to put maple syrup on my grilled cheese sandwiches.


This sounds DELICIOUS! I'm definitely trying this tomorrow. :yes


----------



## NYCKid (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm just a weird person. I have problems talking to people and I have social anxiety. I get nervous whenever I talk to someone. Whenever someone I don't know talks to me I get so nervous and feel like I'm going to vomit.


----------



## Ikamono (Dec 1, 2013)

I trim my nails with my teeth.

I like being out in cold weather (below 40) in jeans and a T-shirt.

I find it hard to give a damn about anyone in my family, parents and sister in particular.

It really bugs me when light switches next to each other aren't all facing the same way.

I find pleasure from imagining myself experiencing other peoples' pain to a certain degree.

Without a focus, my mind often wanders incredibly quickly from topic to topic, or I find myself thinking of nothing. Sometimes even with a focus.

I have an incredible knack for learning and picking up skills with only a bit of practice or study.

If there's music playing, I usually have to be the one making it or adding onto it any way I can.

I can't say I'd have it any other way, because life would probably be much more boring.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Hush7 said:


> I always remove it too! :high5


Right?! :high5
..it's SO gross.


----------



## My Name Here (Mar 14, 2013)

Lay toilet paper...on the rim of the seat of the toilet...before taking a dump...in my own house.

Lay toilet paper in the water...to avoid unwanted splash backs.

Weird, yes?


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

I used to eat dirt whenever I'd been depressed.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

**** yes I am weird but I will not list why lol


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Plenty of things, but I'll just mention now that I enjoy watching this:
http://cybermanshow.fi/

(and no, it's not porn, despite how the url seems )


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Amphoteric said:


> Plenty of things, but I'll just mention now that I enjoy watching this:
> http://cybermanshow.fi/
> 
> (and no, it's not porn, despite how the url seems )


Omg I'm addicted already. He just went all in and lost.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

probably offline said:


> Omg I'm addicted already. He just went all in and lost.


Yeah he's been playing a lot of poker the past few days, read from his blog that a few days ago he lost all his "christmas money" 

Normally he has four different webcams on on the screen, and I'm pretty sure he has been wearing the same shirt for weeks now.

It was a lot more interesting to watch when he still had his cat, but this'll do too.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


> Plenty of things, but I'll just mention now that I enjoy watching this:
> http://cybermanshow.fi/
> 
> (and no, it's not porn, despite how the url seems )


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Amphoteric said:


> Yeah he's been playing a lot of poker the past few days, read from his blog that a few days ago he lost all his "christmas money"
> 
> Normally he has four different webcams on on the screen, and I'm pretty sure he has been wearing the same shirt for weeks now.
> 
> It was a lot more interesting to watch when he still had his cat, but this'll do too.


Haha yeah, I saw that. Eventually I realized that it might not be as entertaining as I thought since I don't understand Finnish


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Idontgetit said:


>


:lol


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Idontgetit said:


>


Yup, pretty accurate. Though he doesn't play WoW anymore; he tried it out and didn't like it.



probably offline said:


> Haha yeah, I saw that. Eventually I realized that it might not be as entertaining as I thought since I don't understand Finnish


He does speak English sometimes, especially if someone requests him to do so (and if he happens to be paying attention to the chat )


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

I am always playing a song in my head.
I listen to Celldweller which no one in real life knows about.
I walk around in circles in my house thinking about stuff.
I have to have a routine for my day and I hate unexpected changes caused by others.
I hate when people use my stuff.


----------



## Selene (Jun 20, 2012)

Used to search for forums full of people with very different opinions than mine- to debate/talk with them (I wasn't trolling or anything, just polite debates). Still have the urge to do so, but no- it didn't really ended up well, made many enemies (at least only online), received a few death threats....

I love black nail polish.

I chech a few times if I have everything I need in my bag before leaving the house. Like money, mobile phone, keys, etc. I am airheaded and the last thing I want is to go to a coffe house drink my hot chocolate and find out that I forgot my money home.


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

Kml5111 said:


> I am always playing a song in my head.
> I listen to Celldweller which no one in real life knows about.
> I walk around in circles in my house thinking about stuff.
> I have to have a routine for my day and I hate unexpected changes caused by others.
> I hate when people use my stuff.


weird stuff? This is NORMALITY.

(except for Celldweller i don't know what is it)


----------



## LithiumBloodGlitter (Oct 12, 2013)

- I always shower with a slipper.
- I don't like taking baths, I don't like my skin touching the tub, it grosses me out.
- I never drink water in a glass (I only drink it bottled)
- I can't eat/drink anything on a plastic.
- I sometimes make sure I wipe 'public' seats before I sit because I might take the other person's energy lol 
- I really can't stand and touch plastic food wrap.
- I hate carpets (just the thought of touching/feeling it makes me feel sick)
- I really hate socks.
- I never ever leave my skin dry, I always moisturize! even if a drop of water touch my skin, I MUST moisturize.
-When I was in school I didn't like to keep my hair down because it might touch the germs in my uniform (crazy, I know)
- I also didn't like to invite people from school over to my house because they have "school germs" lol!
- I always mumble She Wolf lyrics (It's been 3 years lol)
- I am very fascinated by blood and teeth, not imperatively together though 

I know I have many more but that's all I can think of right now xp


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

biscoto said:


> weird stuff? This is NORMALITY.
> 
> (except for Celldweller i don't know what is it)


Is it really? I don't know anyone else who does that but then again I don't know anyone.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Kml5111 said:


> I listen to Celldweller which no one in real life knows about.


Celldweller is great imo, you have nice taste.

Only thing rather abnormal that I can think of(or type here), would be my need to make plans for everything. This includes every alternative situation or problem that could arise in those plans.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I sniff my fingers after smoking a cigarette.

I double or sometimes triple check my butt bucket to make sure there are no embers left. I do the same with light switches and door knobs thinking nothing bad will happen if I do it.

I frequently clean the corners of my mouth out to make sure there's no gunk or anything.

Oh and I talk to myself a lot


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't like being around my family, as much as I hate to admit it. I feel a lot safer and more relaxed when I'm home alone and I get frustrated if they come home early. The only time I feel uncomfortable alone is when they've been away for too long and I worry something has happened to them.

Most people wake up with messy hair and comb it to make it straight. I wake up with really straight hair and mess it up as much as possible, otherwise I get self-concious about how I look.

I can't get along with anyone (and I mean anyone) for too long. Online friendships are an exception, though in that case, people tend to get bored with me instead.

A lot of people say I'm mature and smart for my age, but that's not true at all. I'm one of the most immature people I know. I'm just emotionally intelligent, introverted and polite. In all other respects, I'm immature and unintelligent.


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

Kml5111 said:


> Is it really? I don't know anyone else who does that but then again I don't know anyone.


the other girl said that she likes listening to Celldweller too,
so now you are totally normal. sorry! :lol


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I'd be here forever if I listed everything, but one thing that springs to mind...

I *love* filling out character profiles/questionnaires, casting natal charts, checking romantic/friendship compatibility, and taking personality tests from the POV of my characters...I put myself in their head and answer the questions as if I'm them. I just find this so fascinating. :blush

One time I did an Enneagram test for a character of mine and he came out *equally* as two different types. :um Must've been a fluke, I figured. I took the test at a much later time and again--he came out as those same two types, *evenly*. :wtf I was so confused.

...Later on I learned he has DID (multiple personalities). I guess on some unconscious level I already knew that long ago. :lol

My characters always surprise me.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

biscoto said:


> the other girl said that she likes listening to Celldweller too,
> so now you are totally normal. sorry! :lol


Seriously? :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh, I imagine so.


If I'm getting changed in my bedroom and I have a youtube tab open or a large picture of someone, most of the time I'll feel uncomfortable and minimise it. It's as though they can see me (I know this is illogical, I don't believe it on a deep level.)

I eat the chocolate around a Mars bar first and then eat the insides afterwards. I also do this with Twixs if I'm at home (but it's a bit more effort.) I also always eat Mars bars with a cup of tea, because the tea tastes better after eating them I think lol.

I have these wiry zigzaggy hairs that have grown in lately on my head (I think because of mixed hair types in my family and also due to hair damage) I find myself pulling them out a lot. I kind of like the feel of them in my hand and looking at them. I have no idea why... I've had trichotillomania to varying degrees since I was about 10/11. It's only when I'm not concentrating on anything else really though, and it's not as extreme as people who pull out so much that they get bald spots thankfully.

There used to be more ocd like stuff like only turning volumes to even numbers and stuff but I don't really do any of that now.

I really love decayed abandoned buildings and stuff, and would be into urban exploration if I had the nerve to deal with the possibility of being caught by someone/guard dogs  abandoned sanatoriums are the best.

I used to talk to myself, like have large conversations. But I must admit that's been reduced more recently. I guess I stopped doing it as much during uni, started doing it again a little when I moved back here and then stopped again. I talk to cameras when I film myself and I'm active here now, (and occasionally on facebook) so I guess those are outlets.

not that weird maybe but I have an unhealthy addiction to listening to music and singing along. Most days I do this for at least three hours a day. I used to do this sometimes and then I didn't really sing much when I was living with other people at uni, so since I moved back to my parents house I started singing a lot more and it escalated a bit.

other stuff I can't think of right now.



KelsKels said:


> - I cover my mouth with blankets when I sleep, and just let everything above my nose stick out.


Oh my god! I do this too! and everyone who has ever noticed/I've spoken about this to has thought it really weird for some reason.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

Glass Child said:


> Celldweller is great imo, you have nice taste.


I know. :yes Nothing compares.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

tehuti88 said:


> and taking personality tests from the POV of my characters...I put myself in their head and answer the questions as if I'm them. I just find this so fascinating. :blush


That sounds like fun.


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

Kml5111 said:


> Seriously? :lol


i guess so! how does it feel???


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

biscoto said:


> i guess so! how does it feel???


I can't describe the feeling!


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

Kml5111 said:


> I can't describe the feeling!


now i'm sure i'll never know!


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

biscoto said:


> now i'm sure i'll never know!


You will on your own time. :yes


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

bellejar said:


> I have to close all the doors, open doors annoy me, even if it's only left there for a moment. Same with taps, if it's left running for over a second, it makes my skin crawl.
> 
> I talk to myself in public, kinda a lot :/
> 
> ...


Oh my GOD i do this so much, check pockets/wallet ect :um

Also this:



Persephone The Dread said:


> I really love decayed abandoned buildings and stuff, and would be into urban exploration if I had the nerve to deal with the possibility of being caught by someone/guard dogs  abandoned sanatoriums are the best.


However I also love to go snoop around building that are still being built its fascinating to see the stages of the building as its being built.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ I shower in the dark
~ I smoke herb almost exclusively in solitude
~ I sometimes walk long distances to avoid public transit
~ I never use public restrooms to go #2
~ Rubbing the fingers of one hand over the other is a nervous tick of mine
~ If there is a tv screen in a lobby or lounge & I'm waiting or have nothing to say to whoever I am with I will stare it to avoid eye contact regardless of what is on
~ Sometimes I prefer to eat rice dishes with a spoon when I am at home
~ I won't/can't wash the dishes until I've organized them into specific groupings
~ I always turn the bathroom fan on and close the door when I shave to drown out the sound of my eletric razor a bit


----------



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)

I force myself to expect the worst for every little thing.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

-i cant talk with ppl i dont know at least..alot, seriously no words just come out of my mouth, its awful and is related to mind blank syndrome tho
-i used to have different alternate personalities thing
-i still feel like a kid altho i should be considered young adult
-i like sleeping better than living
-i used to be skinny and fat and normal (not at the same time)
-ocd of plucking skin
-i used to think im anime character and feel like im in anime -_-'
-im former 'its not a post if theres not a hundreds of emoicons in there' kinda person -_-

lazy to think for more so this will do


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

This sums it up


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Segafage said:


> Let's see...
> 
> I like to put mustered on my chilli (small amount).
> 
> ...


.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Nah, I don't have much to share but...

I like to daydream and sometimes they make me very energetic. I wont explain what goes on at home, let's just leave it at: _it makes me very energetic_

I'm a bit of a germaphobe. I usually replace all of my cups when I go to refill them. If I share a home with multiple people, the house will be littered with cups. I try to avoid sharing germs with people in general when it comes to eating or cleaning. It's been a large contribution to my SA.

I have a hard time finishing drinks. I usually find plenty of water in my water bottles when I get to throwing them away, it's a bad habit I'm trying to fix.



arnie said:


> I over-analyze everything.


The curse of the INTP? That's the quickest way to annoy and simultaneously dazzle them sensors =P


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

I like smelling my farts. Like when your'e under the covers and your fart gets trapped underneath them, and you peak your head under to get a whiff. mmm


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Sometimes I put porn on with no sound as background visuals with no intent of stimulation


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm not an arab and i use arabic script , that's weird, isn't it?


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I have the urge to make the bed if it is really messy, even if I will get into bed the second it is made

I try to clean the hotel rms before checkout so the cleaners dont have to do much work. I also dont stash the freebie soaps etc cos it feels like too much clutter

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> lol I'm weirder than all yall motha****as
> 
> 1.) I have a belly button fetish. I have a collection of images of belly buttons that runs over 2000 pictures deep. I also have videos I saved from youtube. I'm afraid to go outside in shorts that are too thin or tight during the summer because if I get a boner I'm ****ed.
> 
> ...


I've yet to be topped.

I'm the weirdest person on SAS.


----------



## Itta (Dec 4, 2013)

When nobody see,I like smelling my thumbs (it's probably weirdest thing about me xD)
Sometimes when I need to do something I'm talking to myself
When I am alone I love singing to feel better
I think I am addicted to...water, lol I drink it a lot (not sure if it's weird or not)


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

-When I eat candy or chips or any sort of snacks, I have to count them in cycles of 3, like when I eat the first one I count in my mind "one" and then second one "two", then "three" and start over again at the next one.
-I often check the time and a second later realize I still don't know the time and have to check again.
-I love soda and like to enjoy it, so it usually takes me about 8 hours to drink 1 glass.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

When I'm typing, I often capitalize words for Emphasis and have to go back and fix it later. Annoying habit.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I talk to myself sometimes and I often refer to myself as "we" for whatever reason :rain


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

The Coolest said:


> I talk to myself sometimes and I often refer to myself as "we" for whatever reason :rain


I do that too.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

-Before I go to sleep I have to turn or cover all the mirrors in my room and close the closet door...too many scary movies :no
-Sometimes I climb over the stair railings at home rather than walking up the stairs like a normal person


----------



## SeraphSoul (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm just a weird person & I know it.
I do things that other people don't do & think very differently from others.
I guess I'll name one.
Um...Actually...I have a blank mind I can't really name one. =\ But I know I'm weird.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

- I bite my nails
- when outdoors, I feel the need to indentify the make, year and model of every car I see
- If I am cracking eggs to make food, I wash the yolk off my hands between every egg with water before I can continue
- I never stand up to pee
- use the disability stall cause it has more room if i must use a public washroom, and go out of my way to find the cleanest washroom in the area
- scared to walk to most places in the city on foot
- my body is always excessively warm, especially my chest
- afraid of centipedes
- talk gibberish to my cat often
- I like spandex or tight clothes
- I like putting chips on sandwiches


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> 10.) I like to put sugar in my milk and drink it. It tastes awesome to me but everyone I know says it's ****ing disgusting.


I do this too sometimes. My mom would give that to us as kids, with a little bit of vanilla extract, as a dessert occassionally. Obviously we were very poor lol.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

arnie said:


> I do that too.


Maybe we've been talking to each other the entire time :lol


----------



## sugamuffs (Sep 13, 2013)

I have a lot of nervous compulsions like pulling out my eyebrows, chewing on things, folding pieces of paper a million times, or ripping paper into a million tiny little pieces.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

I hate the term weird. I think it's overrated. I call myself awkward/unique/quirky.

Well my not so normal habits are:

- I love talking to myself. I'm proud to say I'm pretty eloquent and articulate. This is because I always pretend I'm in a talk show. I will throw random questions (like my hobbies, opinions on things) and I will also answer it. I'm the interviewer and the interviewee. Lol

- I am fascinated with watching films on empty or almost empty moviehouses. I love it when there's only five of us. I can erase all my worries and enter another world for 2 hours. I'm annoyed when there are gazillion people there. 

- I don't eat corn and cheese. 

- I enjoy babytalking. 

Well that's me :wink


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

i dont know if its that strange but i must check the weather 5 or 6 times a day.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Used to screencap a lot. The most I ever screencapped in a movie was something like 2800 screencaps. And for a 20 minute episode it was 500-600. But because my external hard drives kept dying I do a lot less now.

Made my own forum because I liked posting screencaps and I was tired of people judging what I post. It's a personal haven that no one else has access to. Nowadays I mostly log in and look at old posts. Don't often make new ones.

I kiss things. Like if I accidentally scratched an item I might kiss it around the spot I scratched it. Or kiss my fingers and touch the kissed fingers on to it.

Sometimes I kiss my computer screen when it's on pictures of girls. That's a bit difficult though. Easier on the iPad.


----------



## freakamidget (Nov 25, 2013)

I like boy band music and 90s cheesey music
I overanalyse situations that happened to me that happened years ago.
I obssesively click my leg
I always have to be fiddling with something or chewing something which is why I can't wear jewelry because I Just break them because I just chew it
I have characters in my head which are essentially like imaginary friends. I imagine a whole world for them. Sometimes I write it down. 

There's loads more I want to write here but I'm going to get embarassed


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't know, is posting teletubbies considered weird.


----------



## Jess93 (Feb 15, 2013)

I play the same song over and over until I know all the lyrics. The add it to a playlist of about 5-6 songs, and listen to them until I can't stand to hear them.

I can't have food touching on my plate. Everyhting needs its own place. Can't have gravy because it makes the food soggy and I eat everything on my plate seperately (e.g. potatoes then carrots then chicken etc.)

The volume on the tv/radio etc. must be on an even number. Unless its on 4, then it needs to be at 5, or if its on 6 it needs to be on 5.



GoonerN5 said:


> You know things in packets that pile on top of one another? Like bread, Biscuits etc. Whenever I go to get a slice of bread or biscuit, I always bin/move the top one and get the 2nd one down.


 I do this too!!



Testsubject said:


> When at work sometimes I go to use the restroom. If I walk in and see that there is a mess of some sort I usually clean it up because I don't want to chance walking out and have someone walk in after me and assume I pissed on the seat or left paper on the floor etc. I don't know if this is normal or some form of SA.


You're not the only one!

I hate making eye contact with people!!

I tend to have conversations with the dogs and reply for them. Don't really know why I do this!

If I'm bored, I check the time A LOT!! Even though I know that only a minute or so has passed, I still have to check it!

My gosh! I am weird!!


----------



## jamesjameson (Dec 30, 2013)

im under the belief that tobassco sauce makes evrything better including desserts.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

I pace around my room, sometimes jog in circles while listening to music, it's how I think.
I always go to the kitchen and cheak the cabinats and fridge yet I don't get any food
I make weird movements with my hands when i'm bored
I talk to myself, like full conversations
I take my favorite stuffed animal, Sparks with me in the car, its a comfort thing. I never bring him into public places. On top of that i'll talk to him sometimes in my room when i'm lonley.
I take notes on everything and like to write lists, my notebook is filled with that


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm a man that enjoys drinking cheap red wine instead of beer. 

I like the taste.


----------



## Matt19 (Feb 16, 2013)

Reading this was hilarious, I can't think of anything of my head but I over-analyse EVERYTHING.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Every number has got a distinct personality and gender for me.

1- serious guy, 2-old lady, 3-young kid, 4-a lady in love with five, 5-married guy, 6-a lady in love with seven, 7- serious looking youngster, 8-playful young boy, 9-lady, 10-very masculine guy.

And I thought this was universal until very recently where everybody laughed at me when I mentioned it.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I like fish.


----------



## msh (Mar 19, 2012)

I've been using exclusively throwaway plastic cutlery (silverware?), plates and glasses for the last few years since living alone.

They're so cheap, they cost probably less than the water for washing regular ones and they're much more convenient, obviously.

I also can't use the same plates again after cleaning them (myself) because I can't get rid of the feeling that they're still dirty somehow.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

LeeMann said:


> Every number has got a distinct personality and gender for me.
> 
> 1- serious guy, 2-old lady, 3-young kid, 4-a lady in love with five, 5-married guy, 6-a lady in love with seven, 7- serious looking youngster, 8-playful young boy, 9-lady, 10-very masculine guy.
> 
> And I thought this was universal until very recently where everybody laughed at me when I mentioned it.


This is almost like a kind of synesthesia. :idea Cool.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

I rule the northern slice of a relatively small peninsula in Asia . . . . next to the Yellow Sea .

Sometimes I go on a rollercoaster . . . Sometimes I watch basketball . Sometimes I kill my uncle . . .


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I can only drink water out of transparent cups. If I can't see what I'm drinking I either don't drink it or pour it out because I believe its poisoned. For some reason it only pertains to water. 

I have to eat certain food together. For example I never drink water and eat breakfast. Or I always have a glass of water after eating cereal (I don't count cereal as breakfast food, I eat it any time of day). 

I need everything to be in some kind of order or pattern. And I waste so much time putting things in order in different ways. Example: One day I'll have my video games in alphabetical order, the next I would have them in order of release date etc. I'm horrible with my card collection.

All the info on my music have to be done in a specific order AND there must be an album cover on my digital music. I won't even listen to a CD on my computer if there is no album cover or if I haven't spent the time to rearrange everything in order.

I always wipe the toilet seat when I go. Even at home. Every. Single. Time. Thank god I'm a man and I stand an pee, I don't know how I would function as a woman.

I tap, click, count or make gestures in a certain rhythm or pattern. This one pisses people off because I can be watching TV clicking on the back of the remote cover and not even notice it. All in a constant while counting in my head.

I notice when things are out of line. Especially if it messes with a pattern. 

I never walk around with one sock, shoe or slipper on. 

I love when things are even. Odd bothers me for some reason. 

I see certain colors affiliated with the first letter of everyone's name. Example: Everyone with a name the starts with A I see of yellow. B I see of dark blue. C I see of brown etc.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

I like to drive around for fun, with no destination. I like cruising to music it's relaxing to me.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

^

He is really weird


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I squat when I take a s***


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Jess93 said:


> I play the same song over and over until I know all the lyrics. The add it to a playlist of about 5-6 songs, and listen to them until I can't stand to hear them.
> 
> The volume on the tv/radio etc. must be on an even number. Unless its on 4, then it needs to be at 5, or if its on 6 it needs to be on 5.


 I have these things too :b I have a playlist of about a hundred songs but I only really listen to the 5 or 6 latest songs I've added, and maybe create a separate playlist of a few songs.

And about the volumes, for me there are some acceptable volumes besides even numbers; I also use volumes 3, 8, 12, 14, 17, 23, 27, 28 and 32.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

nothing else said:


> ^
> 
> He is really weird


Proud of it son =p


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

i don't like being with people 
i had alcohol dependency issues
i like looking at pictures of dead things


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I like to drink pickle juice straight from the jar.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I enjoy testing my luck with cops sometimes to see if they will pull me over and I just enjoy testing authority in general.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

tehuti88 said:


> This is almost like a kind of *synesthesia*. :idea Cool.


Woha! Just read that. I didn't know there was such a thing. Thanks. But I wish it would mean something...


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't like getting dressed out of the shower until my skin is dry so I lounge around in the nude for awhile to air dry.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I love getting into a hot car and just basking in the heat of the sun for a few minutes until I get too hot. It would be so nice if I could install 500 watt heat lamps all over the house so I could feel the heat while taking a nap in the armchair.


----------



## adam4991 (Mar 27, 2010)

I daydream even when other people are around.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I always, always lock the deadbolt on the front door, even if I'm going right back out. I also check it three or four times before I go to bed to make sure it's locked.

I talk to my gf sometimes...she died almost two years ago. Actually, I do that a lot.

I cut my own hair, because I hate going to the barber shop.

I do a lot of things in the middle of the night, like going to the grocery store, because there's hardly anyone out. (Thanks SAD).

I almost never answer the phone. Leave a message, I'll get back to ya.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

TenYears said:


> I talk to my gf sometimes...she died almost two years ago. Actually, I do that a lot.


:squeeze She knows you love her.

/

I read signs in the universe. Strangely, none of them have lead to me being a productive, respected memory of society. Mostly the signs just makes me feel less alone. Like the person behind the curtain is giving me a quick smile.

If I go a long time without responding to someone, hearing voices (whether music or commentary), or looking at pictures I'd feel very lonely. The kicker is how NOT lonely I can feel with those things. Some random person I'll never meet isn't some random person I'll never meet.. it's a friend or potential friend. That person singing or talking to me might not know me but I feel connected to them. Pictures of movies / actresses / etc. can have a nostalgic relevance as if it was from my own life or the life of people close to me.

A psychologist might say that my lack of ability to handle physical relationships and lack of manifested real life experiences has equated in an overly attached, vicarious ability to connect with things technically distant or removed from me. Which matters not. Like someone's signature says, "Belief is nearly the whole universe, if not all of it." That may not be the quote exactly. Either way, happiness is happiness. If I believe I'm connected to people what does it matter? As long as I'm not stalking them or bugging them.

Perhaps the best example of the meaning I attach to things is in dreams. Where most see them as random thought processes I see them as holding significance. Once I dreamed about being at a lake. A lot of people went in the water. I wasn't feeling like it. But it was a nice night. I was sitting by a friend named Amy. Not sure if she said something or just smiled at me. Then I told her I loved her. Out of context it likely sounds as if I'm into her romantically. That's not the case. She's just a friend I care about. I told her that I had that dream. She unsurprisingly did not respond.

Naysayers could say, "See? It was nothing. The dream had no purpose." True, there is a chance me telling her about the dream did nothing for her. But it's also possible it made her feel better that day. Not responding to me isn't evidence of anything. People have no idea how to respond to me. As if I'm talking a language they only understand enough to hear but not speak back to me. And maybe the dream was just meant to make me feel good. It certainly did that. I'm glad I like someone enough to tell them that I love them in a dream. Maybe she would have felt it even if I hadn't told her. It's very possible.

If you're going to believe in something, why not believe in something beautiful and lovely? Why restrict yourself to other people's limited imaginations? If there's love in your heart, why make rules on who it can and can't be for? "You have to know them in real life and hang out at least twice a month" or whatever bogus nonsense society eats up. I don't give a damn about that noise. I'll care about whoever and whatever the hell I want to care about. Whether I haven't seen them in ages, it's someone I'll never meet, they're a celebrity with a busy life, or even if people doubt their existence. The point of life is to love. Nothing else is relevant.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

adam4991 said:


> I daydream even when other people are around.


I daydream even in my nighttime dreams. :lol



mattmc said:


> I read signs in the universe. Strangely, none of them have lead to me being a productive, respected memory of society. Mostly the signs just makes me feel less alone. Like the person behind the curtain is giving me a quick smile.
> 
> ...
> 
> Perhaps the best example of the meaning I attach to things is in dreams. Where most see them as random thought processes I see them as holding significance.


Same with me. :blush Other people think I'm naive and gullible for doing so, but...it helps to not feel so alone and insignificant in the universe. I need for there to be meaning, even if it's merely the meaning I myself give things.



mattmc said:


> If you're going to believe in something, why not believe in something beautiful and lovely? Why restrict yourself to other people's limited imaginations? If there's love in your heart, why make rules on who it can and can't be for? "You have to know them in real life and hang out at least twice a month" or whatever bogus nonsense society eats up. I don't give a damn about that noise. I'll care about whoever and whatever the hell I want to care about. Whether I haven't seen them in ages, it's someone I'll never meet, they're a celebrity with a busy life, or even if people doubt their existence. The point of life is to love. Nothing else is relevant.


This is just lovely. :love2


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I talk to myself as if there's always somebody listening, sometimes a whole crowd of people, or I pretend people are constantly watching me.

Although I hate being around actual other people.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> Same with me. :blush Other people think I'm naive and gullible for doing so, but...it helps to not feel so alone and insignificant in the universe. I need for there to be meaning, even if it's merely the meaning I myself give things.


Reading The Annotated Alice triggered a series of events ultimately leading to one of the most important friendships in my life. The chance that I would have been friends, let alone close friends, with her otherwise would have been slim. You might say she was hiding in a rabbit hole. The messageboard was small and difficult to find. Once we were friends I kept having to ask her for the link to get there. Which really pissed her off.

Now we're not that close. But she was there for me when I really needed someone. Actually, I think I specifically needed her. It's our choice to find coincidence or meaning in life.



tehuti88 said:


> This is just lovely. :love2


Thank you. :squeeze


----------



## catman1974 (Jul 4, 2011)

This could take a while. I'm pretty OCD so I have a lot of quirky things that I end up doing.

I unplug most of my appliances whenever I leave the house. Not just the computer or tech stuff, but the toaster, the microwave, the coffee pot, fans. 

I keep pretty much all of my lights on in the house 24/7.

I leave the tv on when I sleep, even though it's in a different room.

I spend a lot of time locking and relocking and rechecking doors.

I always dress in the same order - left sock, right sock, pants, left shoe, right shoe, shirt.

I usually drive with a window down, even in the winter.

If I go to Wendy's, I have to dip my fries in the Frosty.

Also food related, I have a big issue with different foods touching on the plate.

I like the flavors of things that I don't like the actual thing. I like fruit flavors, but I don't like fruit. I like hazelnut or almond creamer in coffee, but I don't eat the actual nuts.

I have to special order almost everything from restaurants and fast food. Almost every dish or sandwich has something on it that I don't like. Even pizza has to be light sauce.

I can't use public urinals. 100% stall guy.

I detest and can't use down escalators or moving sidewalks.

My eyes are really light-sensitive so I almost always wear sunglasses.


----------



## kageheart (Jan 15, 2014)

i talk to animals like that people but i'm to shy to talk to people 
i always put my art tools in color order 
i think kissing is gross 
i feel safe in small places away from everyone
when i was little i was scared of pe teacher ( don't know why )
i'm very quiet but i love rock music


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Always eat in front of the computer.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I have lamp clipped to my bed. I like to hold it next to my face and bask in the warm light.

I'm like a cat. :b


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

mattmc said:


> :squeeze She knows you love her.
> 
> If you're going to believe in something, why not believe in something beautiful and lovely? Why restrict yourself to other people's limited imaginations? If there's love in your heart, why make rules on who it can and can't be for? "You have to know them in real life and hang out at least twice a month" or whatever bogus nonsense society eats up. I don't give a damn about that noise. I'll care about whoever and whatever the hell I want to care about. Whether I haven't seen them in ages, it's someone I'll never meet, they're a celebrity with a busy life, or even if people doubt their existence. The point of life is to love. Nothing else is relevant.


Thank you for that. And I really like that last part. Very...inspiring.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I like the smell of bleach. Reminds me of the pool.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

I almost never sit with my feet flat on the floor. I always have my legs tucked under or propped up when I sit.


----------



## xlavenderx (Feb 23, 2014)

I make myself laugh hysterically. Like, uncontrollably. And then it's funny to realize that I'M the crazy one at the bus stop.

My anxiety makes me repeat events that happened months, even years ago... so I act out aloud full blown conversations on how I would have done something differently.

I stare at people. I don't even mean to, but it's like I forget that they can see me doing it.

I do my makeup in the bathroom stall because I hate doing it where other girls can see me.

I have an obsession with picking at my skin/hair, especially unusual ones that are randomly darker or scabs or something.

I have random bursts of child like energy and act like a two year old, which is really embarrassing, but I feel like I have no control over it.

I truly think I lack a real personality.


----------



## something there (Feb 24, 2014)

- I eat baked potatoes whole with nothing on them. Like they're apples.
- I try to come up with escape plans in the event a gunman walks into the room.


----------



## Agalychnis (Feb 25, 2014)

I crouch down in the street and assume the crash position whenever a helicopter flies overhead (which is unhelpful as we live next to the hospital)
I always check the 4 upper corners of each room before going in.
I smell everything before eating it. Everything.
I have a team of imaginary people in my head that account for different aspects of my personality, and some of them die and new ones join as I change.
In school I hold onto the straps of my bag and pretend they're supplying me with electricity.
I used to run through the hall because I was convinced that trains would come down it and squish me.
I have a fish tank sans fish for about 5 years, and a few months ago I spider got in so I taped up all the escape hole and now _it's mine!
_


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I like looking at pictures of corpses and I enjoy reading about the decomposition process.


----------



## eddyseabright (Feb 23, 2014)

If I see my neighbors outside talking near my driveway I wont go out of
the house. Also when I do run into people they all say "Where the heck have
you been. Everybody though you moved"


----------



## xPaperPlanes (Feb 2, 2014)

MrKappa said:


> I almost never sit with my feet flat on the floor. I always have my legs tucked under or propped up when I sit.


I do the same thing lol


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I think I'm allergic to peanut shells. Don't eat them whole, kids. Apparently they contain something called Aflatoxin.


----------



## Wulfgar (Aug 23, 2013)

I suppose im a bit weird but not in the "im a serial killer" sort of way...im weird in the "you're so goddamn annoying and stupid I cant stand to be around you" sort of way....I usually tone it down a bit in public though...I'v only known a few people in my life that I can really be myself around without them thinking im completely ****ed in the head.

anyway, here's a weird/stupid video


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Water is to be drunk out of steel/metal glasses. Always.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I collect my finger nail clippings in a plastic bag.

I couldn't possibly list everything off the top of my head right now, whatever qualifies for the subjective "weird" standard, but I will post odd ones every so often.


----------



## Mittens76 (Feb 12, 2014)

Well, I'm pretty sure many people do these things, but I will mention them:
-I usually count the money I take to the store and the change I get about 10 times and yet once I put the money in my pocket I always think the change isn't right.
-I count with my fingers
-I read problems/homework over and over again until I'm sure I did the right problems or that there are no grammar mistakes.
-I always doubt myself on tests
-My sense of time sucks, I think it'll take me an hour to walk to school even though it only takes 20 minutes.
-Each day I think my pets will somehow die.
-I sometimes imagine myself being a useful accessory to a crime then receiving an award for my help.
-When I hear my dad cough I think he'll have a heart attack.
Etc.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Uh, I use cruise control on the 30 mph street, because it's wide and difficult to drive 30 mph. 

Strange things...

Talk to myself with arm movements, etc. It's AWESOME when someone walks in on me while doing it. 

Constant internal conversations (I'm not sure if I should feel bad about sharing one of these with a friend last night...long and strange rant)

I'm a baaaad housekeeper.

I dance to music by myself and in my car and in my cubicle sorta. This is happy stuff.

I'm sure there is more, but this is what I can think of for now.


----------



## Masterofpuppets (Mar 23, 2014)

Some of you have already mentionned it, but theres my weird habits:

- I only eat with a certain type of spoon,fork,knive,plate and glass. I can't eat when the spoon is oversize or too small, when the spikes of the fork are flat or round, i prefer square plates than round plates and i dont like small glasses.

- If i can walk somewhere instead of taking the bus ( even tho its more than 30 min. walk) , i'd rather walk.

- I still stick my finger in my nose sometimes.

- I always pee in the shower.

- I'm the less family person ever, even with others family. I hate having to go to family parties, christmas, new years and all these holidays. 

- I always have to eat a different bite of everything. I can't bite the same food twice.Example : one bite of rice, then a bite of tomato then a bite of cucumber then repeat.

- I enjoy being alone 24/7. I don't feel lonely, but i strangely feel lonely with people ( always the one who doesnt talk).

- i don't watch t.v. and i dont know 3/4 of modern actors and celebrities. People be like: oh you know **** is so hot! I loved is role in the ****. Uh, what? 
I've never seen Jersey shore,the kardashians, honey boo and other weird t.v shows.
And ive never seen the movie frozen. Never.

- I mostly listen to 70's,80's and 90's music. I hate every single mainstream song on the radio.

So i guess thats it for now lol


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't do cocaine, I just like the way it smells.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

samesie^

too many to list. sorrz.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Sometimes when I'm bored, or just without thinking now, I just get water and then start drinking it. I drink a lot of water. I guess you could say I comfort drink water (I don't get it either, I don't even really like the no-flavour-whatsoever much either.)

all the other weird stuff.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Sometimes when I'm bored, or just without thinking now, I just get water and then start drinking it. I drink a lot of water. I guess you could say I comfort drink water (I don't get it either, I don't even really like the no-flavour-whatsoever much either.)
> all the other weird stuff.


I've always drunk a lot of water for some reason. It's now partly related to alcohol, but long predates any of that.


----------



## Dreavin (Sep 30, 2013)

Some of the weird things about myself?

1. I always clean the silverware at the table at resturaunts before I will use it.
2. I create random lists of things on a near daily basis.
3. I keep all of the movies and games I own organized on a shelf in various different ways. (type, size of the case, year they came out, series, ect...)
4. I narrate things in my head all the time. 
5. I have a fear of driving.
6. I always wear long sleeve clothing and I always roll the sleeves up to my elbows.
7. I hate running but I love walking for long periods of time.

There is more but those are a few weird little details about me.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

1. When depressed, I get a boost from listening to the global news (which is usually depressing as well). Might make me a bit narcissistic I guess...
2. Don't care celebs or reality tv.
3. Listening to Mellow/Chill Electronica music keeps me calm from panic attacks
4. I beat myself up to the core if I do not do something that needs to be done..
5. I quadruple check everything that I do. Major perfectionist.
6. I double check my wallet to ensure I have my debit card before going to the register.
7. When around people, I just feel like a casual observer who is outside of my body
8. I sometimes have conversations among myself.
9. As a girl, I don't care to wear my hair down often.
10. I usually go until 1pm-4pm without eating a meal during the day.
11. I like being around foreigners rather than people of my own nationality.
12. I dislike wearing dresses and skirts for casual wear.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

-When I think about something embarrassing/do something embarrassing when I'm alone, I have to look around the whole room to remind myself no one is around to witness that particular embarrassing thing.
-I like to think about how I would sit and what kind of hand gestures I would make in interviews if I was a movie star. i have no substance in my daydreaming, but posture is important to me.
-When I'm bored and using Google with Google Instant on, as I'm typing with results showing up I act really amazed and that my computer is a magical living thing that can read my mind and predict what I'm searing for. Like "oh my god, how did you know?!!11!"


----------



## bewilderedminerals (Sep 26, 2013)

trim/shave/groom myself pretty obsessively (especially for a guy)
whisper to and walk myself through tasks while I'm at home
organize my clothes in a very specific order
and a lot more I can't think of


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Not sure how weird this is but I always blow my nose after I brush my teeth.. Like every time..


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Not sure how weird this is but I always blow my nose after I brush my teeth.. Like every time..


And I have to blow mine every time before I eat!

Oh, and I have to feel outlets and plugs to make sure I've unplugged something (like my straightener). Or, I check to make sure things are locked about five times.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This isn't something I do, but I don't mind the taste of blood.


----------



## theghost0991 (Mar 29, 2014)

I am nostalgic. Quick to anger when technology doesn't work right. Im avoiding working in customer service. I spend most of my time on the computer.


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

I'd out weird the whole lot of yous.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

-I check my school back often 5 times in the span of 30 seconds to make sure it's zipped up.
-I put my hand over my mouth everytime I talk.
-I lean against the wall in the shower to avoid getting my hair wet.
-I sometimes pluck my eye brows with my fingers when I'm bored.
-When I have to wake up using my alarm, I push the switch very hard to make sure it's definitely all the way on the 'buzz' part.

Probably more OCD symptoms. Anyway, that's a couple of weird things I do.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Still bite my nails in my mid to late 20s. My fingers look like stubs. 

I hate comparing them to other people.


----------



## MindExpansion (Mar 25, 2014)

Hmm
-I rip of my nails with my teeth

-I like to put my headphones on and walk around the table while I play my music

-I daydream a lot about how I am the person I wanna be and it brings me joy to the point that I smile or catch myself laughing

-I like to eat alone in my room on my bed.

-I have conversations with myself

- I chew on pen caps, plastic, my shirt, & my comforter

-I am starting to hate the sun so I sleep under the covers with a pillow on top

-I love to take long walks at night

- I replay good moments/past conversations over and over in my head to get the same feeling again (even if the moment was years ago)

-I over analyze situations that are long gone


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

MindExpansion said:


> Hmm
> -I rip of my nails with my teeth
> 
> -I like to put my headphones on and walk around the table while I play my music
> ...


Are you me?


----------



## igor1701 (Apr 3, 2014)

- I talk to myself while i'm walking on the street.
- I tend to remember, all of a sudden, my worst mistakes and then begin to curse myself.
- I daydream a lot
- Can't talk to most people without stuttering my way through half of the words.


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

-Can't sleep without socks on, or without the end of my comforter being tucked under my feet.

-Have to check under my bed and in my closet before getting into bed.

-Talk to myself a lot.

-Any time I walk into a bathroom where the shower curtain is closed I have to check behind it to make sure there's not a murderer hiding behind it.

-I almost always doubt myself, even if I'm sure of the answer.

-I'm a little OCD too, so I usually re-check things multiple times (ex: making sure my alarm is set right, making sure I have my license and debit card in my wallet before going somewhere, etc.).

There's more but I can't think of anything else at the moment.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Though I am a hypochondriac and the mere thought of anything medical makes me want to pass out, I have a bizarre obsession with looking up info on random diseases, and also finding out what various celebrities kicked the bucket from.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

NoHeart said:


> I talk to myself as if there's always somebody listening, sometimes a whole crowd of people, or I pretend people are constantly watching me.


Same.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

We are all weird no matter who we are

I walk around my room while listening to my ipod and pretend I am somewhere else.

I repeat some parts of the song like too many times

I do things in a certain order because I believe something evil will happen to me if I don't do it the way I always do it.

I wash disposable utensils before using them since I know people have touched them. I have a lot of them in a metal basket

When I am shopping for stuff, I would never take that first product that's in front of the rest of the products. I would take the second one or the third one.

I never carry cash due to paranoia

When I am eating a sandwich, pizza, or burger...I would eat them in pieces. I would rip off a piece and eat it. That's why it takes a while for me to eat??


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Another thing I got to thinking about. I have all these fantasies, and I get to running through them in my head, very vividly and all. Like, where I'm a popular, rich, dangerous, exciting, famous cat who is loved by all. One day I'll be going through my interview on Oprah, then it's playing live at some big concert, then I'm just charming the pants off many random foxy ladies whilst wearing a tux and listening to classical music occasionally stopping to put a 9mm slug in a rival spy. All very in depth, all pretty sad, I just can't help myself.


----------



## Caterpillar13 (Nov 10, 2013)

- some days I stay in my pajamas if I'm not leaving the house.

- get 2 little hairs on my chin that I try pluck with my fingers and can spend ages feeling my chin to see if there is a hair, then I try pluck it for ages, until its gone or I got the eyebrow tweezers..

- I eat a lot lot of chocolate
- I need to fart a lot in the morning (which I hold when I'm staying at a friends)
-I smoke cigarettes n wake in the middle night for one sometimes or if I've none ill roll the butts into a cigarette paper to smoke....
- put earphones in with music playing and pace around room daydreaming.


----------



## Tylerlou12 (Apr 5, 2014)

I have little conversations with myself
I obsessively check on my children at night
I can't sleep in the dark
The crumbs at the bottom of the crisp packet are my favourite 
I like to crack my jaw,knee, toes and fingers!!
I hate to be alone


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Am I the only guy that likes cheap red wine more than beer?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I hate beer, it makes me so bloated. Red wine gets me tipsy with 3 sips, I love the stuff.

What's weird is I love alcohol but not the taste. I prefer stuff that gets me to where I want to be in the shortest amount of time. Luckily I'm such a lightweight that half a beer has gotten me wobbly, as has 1/2 a shot of vodka.

For me, I love having scabs on my head and I loooooove picking at them/creating them so I can pick at them. I just found a scab and it made my entire night worthwhile.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Barette said:


> What's weird is I love alcohol but not the taste. I prefer stuff that gets me to where I want to be in the shortest amount of time. Luckily I'm such a lightweight that half a beer has gotten me wobbly, as has 1/2 a shot of vodka.


Most people I know are like this. They only drink to get drunk. I'm a supertaster, so every type of alcohol is bitter to me.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Most people I know are like this. They only drink to get drunk. I'm a supertaster, so every type of alcohol is bitter to me.


Yeah, I guess it's really normal. It's odd that for someone so tall I get drunk so ridiculously easily.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Barette said:


> Yeah, I guess it's really normal. It's odd that for someone so tall I get drunk so ridiculously easily.


My best friend is like that, and she's 5'9". I'm 5'3.5", and it takes me 2 or 3 drinks before I start feeling it. I would think it would be the opposite.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Maybe i'm being a bit hard on myself..but i'm the epitome of weird (for a dude..even though i think it makes me special)


:I smell my cutip after i put it in my ear

:I like "The Sims"

:I like cartoons still (manga/anime/Disney Animation)

:I'm ticklish

:I Don't watch sports..well watched soccer a few times
but couldn't get into it

:Hate bugs..but sorta like lizards

:like 90s television..or basically re-runs

: I like making cocktails..mixing things like
lemonade & Sangria together or adding ginger-ale
things like that 

: I also can't do beer..i liked it as a "tot" & in my
elementary days..but as i got older..it just was bitter
to me..not my stuff.




.....yeah..i can't think of anything..else that's about it.


----------



## Schwenger (Mar 18, 2014)

- I play with my hair alot
- I drink coffee with a straw so that I don't initially burn out my tongue
- I was never really into shooting games
- And the usual rarely go out but if I do, I am quiet sometimes and try to awkwardly make conversation.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Fall Asleep to Pissed Off Radio Show Hosts*

I have computer speakers piped into my bedroom and *every night I fall asleep to political radio shows* I downloaded off of the web.
*
I fall asleep to angry rants and ravings from pissed off radio show hosts and it helps me get to sleep ! *  :wtf

Done that for YEARS !


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I listen to the traffic station on the radio, but only when I'm sitting at home.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

redstar312 said:


> I listen to the traffic station on the radio, but only when I'm sitting at home.


That is actually fairly interesting.
I am a ham radio operator and have had scanner radios for years and you can get frequencies for everything; Secret Service, the White House, trains, police, military. The frequencies are all legally available and you can listen to all kinds of things which can be fascinating !

I do not think that is weird at all ! 

Long ago, when you could still get old fashioned analog AM radios, you could listen to "numbers" stations just right below the far low end of the AM dial and you would hear usually a female giving out sets of 5 numbers over long sequences and they were spy apparatus giving out information and when I was living in Arlington VA, just outside Washington DC,* I actually picked up one ! * They were spies from embassies and other operations giving out information in code. Nowadays they have much more sophisticated systems.

Radio is FUN !


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

-I hate people for things that are not even their fault
-I sometimes get very angry and rude to everyone for no particular reason
-I take millions of pictures of myself in hopes that if I get at least one good one, it will make me feel like it means that I must be good looking (at least somewhat)
-If I see an attractive guy, I can go to extremes in trying to avoid them, like hiding out in the weirdest spots until they go away
-Every time I'm alone I talk to myself about my life and how it blows
-I don't like to look in mirrors after I wash my make-up off 
-When I get home after a stressful/bad day I often pick at bumps on my skin until it bleeds and it calms me down
-I love chocolate but hate chocolate ice cream


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

- I only wear long-sleeved tops. 
- I cut myself while showering and shaving 90% of the time on various parts of my body. 
- I bite the skin surrounding my fingernails and eat it.
- I sleep with my blanket covering my head when lying on my side (and facing the wall), since i get very paranoid at night.
- If i like a song, i will listen to it exclusively until i'm tired of it and don't like it anymore. I'm not sufficiently enough into music so as to looking up bands and stuff. 
My playlist is pretty short too.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ I regularly blast music that I've written/recorded or artists that I like & dance around my room to it like an idiot

~ Sometimes when I'm home alone I'll spend hours in the nude after a shower

~ One of the first things I usually do when I get home is take off my socks

~ I like to go for late night walks or bike rides because of how peaceful it is out during those hours


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

I spend a lot of time on SAS

I don't have a Smartphone

I don't use e-mails

I watch Bloomberg and CNBC all the time even If I don't have a cent in the stock market

I like to search for people on facebook

I change the TV ch every time I see g.bush (not joking!)

===
When a kid:

I read aviation, business and electronics magazines

I used play with our satellite dish all the time during the old days of analogue TV system.
I even enjoy making satellites foot-print, I could memorize satellites names and their position (most TV satellites were Russian at that time).....

I used to listen to foreign radio stations,, also numbers station (didn't know what it was for at that age)

I used to talk about politics when I was in 6th~11 grade, adults enjoyed talking to me!

==I grow up faster than my age,,,, big mistake! today I'm trying to become a teenager! imagine!


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

straightarrows said:


> I spend a lot of time on SAS
> 
> I change the TV ch every time I see g.bush (not joking!)


LOL. Agreed !
I used to work for a well know government watchdog organization who will remain nameless here and have followed government corruption for over 20 years and when I see G. Bush on TV or on a video I SCREAM and come close to throwing things at the screen !!!!!!!!!!!! Not joking either !!! :mum:mum:mum


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

- I no longer use my bedroom electric kettle, always make black coffee/herbal tea with just cold water

- I've always hated ordinary tea, unlike most British people

- I like foreign 24 hour TV news channels/foreign (mainly) talk radio. Also bbc radio 3 (classical music)

- I read old/very old childrens' books and write fanfiction about them online

- I have some modded wooden stereo speakers, with the front covers removed. Rewired with
mains electric cable and banana plugs. The sound from my bedroom TV was piped through them from a good audiovisual amp someone was throwing out for free. The sound was
excellent, sadly think the amp is totally broken now.

- At home, I sometimes wear a prefect or head girl badge on a school jumper. My secondary school did'nt have such badges at all. Never wear what remains of my actual school uniform, always disliked it.


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

Yes I am weird & strange strange.

I live for that...


----------



## nanaki2000 (Oct 18, 2013)

- I go over any type of argument in my head that could ever possibly happen in any possible situation and then I get angry and wound up as if it really happened

- I bite my nails when i'm thinking and when i'm nervous i begin to bit the skin around them till I feel pain (i'm not a cutter or anything, the pain makes me realise i'm doing it)

- I love mmos but get nervous to interact with anyone on them

- I changed my name by deed poll to a word

- I shave my armpits, genitals and pluck my eyebrows (i'm a guy)

- I like to pause the tv while the person on it is talking to see how many funny faces they pull and I give them dialogue t go with the face

- I read the backs of shampoo, disinfectant bottles, etc, while i'm on the toilet.

I could go on but i've got x-men last stand paused (yes magneto is pulling a funny face and Prof X looks smug about it) and I really want to watch it.


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't like sports or video games. Watching sports is one of the most boring things. Video games are just frustrating. Since most guys do these things, I guess i'm weird.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

i dont drink alcohol, 
i dont smoke, 
i dont drink coffee, 
i dont drink tea, 
i dont eat bread, 
i dont eat soup,
i dont watch TV, 
i dont listen to radio, 
i dont have fb,
i dont have twitter
i havent seen hunger games, 
i have no iphone, 
i am a V
i have no depression,
i am super happy
i melt around cute girls
i can do 90 pushups in one set


am i weird?


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

I absolutely refuse to wear shorts, yet have no qualms about wearing short skirts.

I have a strange, almost silent laughter.

Oh, and I can't smile, for reasons related to my SAD. It's a psychological block, I just can't force myself to.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

I have a compulsion with cleaning my ears. I will take a swab, wet it and stick it in my ear. I will do this about 5 or 6 times a day. I realized this was a problem when my ears started to bleed.


----------



## Robleye (Sep 26, 2012)

I talk to myself!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I is weird.

-I quote mean girls, fetch

-I chew water bottles when I'm bored

- I hate bacon,bbq


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

- Sometimes, I need to sleep with my legs up on the wall, but I think that's more of a medical thing because my legs ache from time to time and it helps stop the aching.

- Sometimes I mix up the first letters or sounds of words by accident.
e.g. You look tetty proday!

- Or I'll change what I'm saying halfway through saying it so I create a whole new word that no one understands.
e.g. niappy - nice and happy

- I can twist my tongue almost 180 degrees both ways but can't make that U shape.

- I can tense up part of my lip so only that tiny part moves while the rest stays still.

- I used to gross people out with my fingers, hehe. At that middle-ish joint in my fingers, they can bend back a bit further than normal (I think it's double jointed?) so I'd put them on a flat surface and bend them back 

- I go through people's instagrams.

No, I'm completely normal. Everyone else is weird.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I whistle at work and probably look like a weirdo to my co-workers.

In public bathrooms, when I flush, I immediately run out of the stall so as to not get any 'splash' on me.

All my bills have to be facing the same way in my wallet and till.

I check the stove, the iron, my straightening iron numerous times to make sure they are all off and unplugged before leaving the house.

I cannot sleep in my clean bed if I haven't had a shower that day.

I hate beer and football, which makes me REALLY weird to my fellow Texans.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

heyJude said:


> I hate beer and football, which makes me REALLY weird to my fellow Texans.


Almost the exact same here. :b
I've slowly been getting accustomed to beer and other alcoholic drinks as I am slowly becoming more social and hanging with my co-workers.

Football, yeah, I still am totally apathetic to it and sports in general.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Something else came to mind, I'd definitely put it in the "very bizarre" category. Baffles even myself.

Got this doorway fixation. Certain doorways, thresholds, I have to be in a certain frame of mind before going through. Like, I'll have to put my thoughts into a positive space by thinking of something nice, like a pretty girl or a happy occasion or something. I must maintain it until I have crossed that threshold and entered into the room.

If I lapse in this I get to feeling extremely uncomfortable; I have to exit the room with the negative, "against the grain" thoughts, and then re-enter when I have once again fixated on the positive ones. It is like I am trespassing when I bring the negative thoughts and images into this certain space.

Entirely serious. Had this occur for a few years now. Must look quite odd I'm sure when people notice me hanging a few steps from the door looking into my room with a blank expression on my face. At least it replaced the hand washing and making multiples of three.



Feels good to get that out there, even to some randoms. Never told anybody that before.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

If I'm going to have my back turned to a door when I'm alone it must be closed. I'm not sure why. I just.. I can't handle it.

I keep obsessive journals about the endless days that I've spent writing in journals.

I analyze everything from movies to video games, completely useless BS.

I talk to myself especially in my head.


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

azstl25 said:


> I have a compulsion with cleaning my ears. I will take a swab, wet it and stick it in my ear. I will do this about 5 or 6 times a day. I realized this was a problem when my ears started to bleed.


Really, don't. You're going to cause yourself harm.

Honestly, ears is one thing you shouldn't "clean" at all: earwax should only be removed if it causes problems, most of the time it actually helps your ears remain clean.
In the unlikely case you get excessive earwax, a medical professional will remove it without piercing your eardrum or compacting it.

Goopus: I do that, too. I can analyse anything for hours on end, although I only do it mentally, I never really share said analysis... except on political matters, where it can be useful.


----------



## Boomaloom (May 28, 2014)

I go through mini obsessive phases. Usually revolving around reading all I can about a particular subject matter, watching lots of videos etc etc. Sadly, it is rarely anything massively useful or educational. For example, this week I am obsessed with the band The Cardigans. Im reading tonnes about them, watching almost everything on youtube, got their songs stuck in my head all day. It's nuts. Next week it could be Robert De Niro or offshore oil rigs!


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I eat cereal without milk.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Yer Blues said:


> I eat cereal without milk.


In a bowl while using a spoon or eating it by hand?


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

MindOverMood said:


> In a bowl while using a spoon or eating it by hand?


In a bowl with a spoon. I go through the motions.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm not an alcoholic. It has been years since I drank.

I hate sports. All of them

When I stub my toe it makes me wanna die and I holler like a seal


----------



## sweetpotato (Apr 5, 2012)

I catch myself accidentally staring at men's crotches ALL THE FREAKING TIME. I think it's because I know I'm not supposed to. It's just where my neutral eye resting place happens to be. God, that's creepy. 

When I stub my toe, I lift my arms up by the elbows, roll my shoulder back, snarl my upper lip and growl "YEEEEEESSS". It makes the pain go away faster if you pretend you like it. It makes friends disappear too.

I graze the pantry and fridge late at night with no pants on. LIke I'll wear underwear and a big shirt, but the snacking has caught up with me and it's gotten to the point where it's no longer cute looking, like some skinny little nymph looking for a midnight snack. Now it's just gross.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Verbal dyslexia.


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind (May 26, 2014)

Everyone has always told me I am weird for as long as I can remember. It's just a label that has followed me around.


----------



## gideon ashl (Mar 24, 2014)

I get odd/funny words and names stuck in my head like other people get music stuck in their heads and when I'm at home, I have to say them out loud over and over. Sometimes in funny voices too.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Going along with weird reactions to stubbed toes...

When it happens to me I immediately swear a bunch, followed by stepping on said toe with the unaffected foot which increases the pain but gives me a sense of great relief when I relieve the pressure. Bizarre, I know


----------



## RedViperofDorne (Jan 2, 2011)

I have quite a few strange habits. 

I'm an obsessive hand-washer. I usually wash mine a minimum of 10 times per day. 

I whistle to myself when I'm alone.

I sometimes consciously move saliva around in my mouth and listen to the sound it makes. 

I often wash plates, bowls, spoons, cups, etc before eating or drinking from them, even though they've been cleaned already.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Does anyone else get super pumped up at night? 

During the daytime I'm often tired and lethargic, but sometimes around 10 PM I get extremely energized and talkative. My speech speeds up. My brain works faster. My body temperature rises and I start shedding clothes. My mood shoots up and I become much more extroverted, out-going and gregarious. Tonight I was walking down the street barefoot singing. 

Am I bi-polar? :con


----------



## jamaicamon (Jun 7, 2013)

I find it hard to sleep more than 7 hours a night. I also pretend people are watching me so that I am motivated to do things better. Plus, I avoid eating out during lunch with other people, because I don't want to overeat before dinnertime. Those aren't the only things, though.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't put dressing on my salads.

I speak gibberish to my dog, to make her head tilt to the side.

I don't listen to music.

I think about the fictitious life of Batman in the grocery store, while driving, and while mowing the lawn.

I like to keep everything in it's original box if possible, including toothpaste.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Hell yeah I'm weird. I have crazy ideas and scenarios running through my head all day.


----------



## elitebutterfly (Feb 2, 2014)

I rubbed some onions on myself today... I swear I had my reasons.


----------



## 15 feet (Jun 8, 2014)

For me:

I never throw out my own trash in the building community trash can. I gradually accumulate it & throw it away in public trash cans (paranoid about people looking through it)

I wish to be a left handed shooter (usually right handed for most tasks) in basketball and i practice. Not sure why I guess being a left handed shooter makes you look like a novelty.

I refuse to throw in the trash and hence hoarding plastic things that are non recyclable bcuase I don't want those things to end up hurting animals in the wild or marine habitats.

I shaved my head on November 5, 2011 and haven't cut it since that date. My hair is 13 inches long in the back. I just wanted to know what it was like!e to have long hair. Credit to many women (and the fewer men) for being able to maintain longer hair.

That's it off the top of my head.


----------

